# +491805555665



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

habe heute früh morgens (um 4:01) einen Anruf (1x klingeln) von +491805555665 bekommen. Handelt es sich hierbei um eine neue Abzockerfirma? Bei 01805 verdienen die Firmen doch gar nicht soviel dachte ich (aber vielleicht deshalb kann es sich lohnen, weil mehr Leute zurückrufen )
Konnte leider nicht herrausfinden, zu wem die Nummer gehört (anrufen möchte ich da nicht und Google hat nix ausgespuckt) - gibt es irgendwo eine Datenbank oder eine Stelle (RegTP?) wo man nachschauen/fragen kann?

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal einen solchen 1x-klingeln-Anruf von dieser Nummer bekommen?


Gruss,

Hendrik


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Achso und noch was: wo kann ich mich bescheren (das RegTP Formular ist ja wohl nur für schon enstandene Kosten und vor allem für 0900 Nummern da) - bisher war meine Handynummer immer werbefrei und ich möchte, dass das auch zukünftig so bleibt


----------



## Fidul (4 Juli 2004)

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/01176/01/index.shtml
nummernverwaltung{at}regtp.de


----------



## Gluko (9 Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,

das Gleiche bei mir in der letzen Nacht um 1:51 Uhr von der Nummer +491805558338.

Hab' einfach mal den Sachverhalt an webbewerbszentrale.de geschickt.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

*01805*

Ich wurde ebenfals von einer 01805 Nummer angeklingelt! Um 02:52:58.
Ich denke das es hierbei um das selbe geht. Eine Abzocke...
Die vollständige nummer ist 01805558338
Sie ist ähnlich wie eure nummer. 
Habe und werde auch nicht zurückrufen

Ich wurde schon mal vor langer Zeit von einer Nummer aus australien angeklingelt. Da hab ich herausgefunden das es sich um eine Abzocke handelt. Woher haben die unsere Nummer???

Liebe Grüße ZippZapp


----------



## Gluko (12 Juli 2004)

*Re: 01805*



			
				ZippZapp schrieb:
			
		

> ... nummer ist 01805558338 ... Sie ist ähnlich wie eure nummer. ...



Hallo ZippZapp,

ist nicht nur ähnlich, ist die Gleiche wie bei mir.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

heute 3:18 ... die gleiche nummer ---> 01805558338

gut das ich das forum gefunden hab, sonst hätte ich auch noch angerufen 

hmm... woher könnten die unsere nummer haben? meine (keine verschwörungs-) theorie:

Unsere Daten (nummern) werden verkauft  :evil: ich kenne niemanden, der meine nummer einfach so irgendwo liegen lassen oder anderweitig verbreiten würde.

ich bin bei 02... 0179 nummer. schreibt mal dazu bei welchem anbieter ihr seit und wie sie anfängt. vielleicht ist es ja nur bei einem anbieter  :roll: 

see ya


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*0180 er Nummer*

Mich hat's heute (13.07.) um 04.20 Uhr getroffen :-? . Genaus das gleiche wie bei den anderen. Auch ich bin bei O2 (0179). Ich glaube aber nicht , das sich diese Anrufe auf einen Mobilanbieter beschränken. Es gibt eben nur eins, nicht zurückrufen und Anruf aus der Liste löschen, dann ist man auf der sichersten Seite.


----------



## disciple (13 Juli 2004)

Die haben keine Handynummer von euch. Das sind sogenannte "Wild-Calls". Ein Rechenzentrum mit 40-50 ISDN Modems klingelt einfach nach und nach irgendwelche Rufnummern bereich willkürlich ab. Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass zwischen 01:00 und 05:00 Uhr jemand beim ersten klingeln dran geht nur knapp über 0 sind, ist das ganze für den Betreiber des Rechenzentrums auch noch kostenlos (sieht man vom Strom, etc. ab)


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*auch ich*

Heute nacht um 01:02 war es bei mir soweit.

Habe guten Kontakt zur Staatsanwaltschaft, werde da ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten, immerhin versuchter Betrug.

Wer sich ranhängen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen, oder wenn gar jemand zurückgerufen hat (Schadensersatz).

Wären für Unterstützung dankbar, wäre nett, wenn Ihr euch unter [email protected] meldet.

Gruß

_e-mail-addi gelöscht , sieh Nutzungsbestimmungen tf/mod _


----------



## danido (13 Juli 2004)

*auch ich*

Heute nacht um 01:02 war es bei mir soweit. 

Habe guten Kontakt zur Staatsanwaltschaft, werde da ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten, immerhin versuchter Betrug. 

Wer sich ranhängen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen, oder wenn gar jemand zurückgerufen hat (Schadensersatz). 

Wären für Unterstützung dankbar, wäre nett, wenn Ihr euch unter meiner eMailadresse meldet

Gruß


----------



## Gluko (13 Juli 2004)

Habe heute einen Brief vom Deutschen Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität e.V. erhalten. Hatte zwar unter wettbewerbszentrale.de mein Anliegen per Onlineformular dargestellt aber eine Antwort von www.dsw-schutzverband.de ist wohl auch o.k.

Scheint ein Formschreiben zu sein, in dem mir ein Aktenzeichen mitgeteilt wird. Allerdings erfolgt der Hinweis, dass sie mich "über das weitere Verfahren nicht unterrichten können."

Falls doch noch was kommt, werde ich euch das mitteilen.

Gruß
Gluko

P.S.: Sind identische Homages, mit unterschiedlichen Logos.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*01805558338*

Hallo,
bin heute Nacht auch angrufen worden und zwar um 2:21 Uhr.
Bin auch bei O2.
Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leidensgenossen! :-? 

Bei  mir heute nacht aufm Handy, um 03:20 auch diese Nummer. Bin auch bei O2, nur zur info. irgendwas is da faul...

greetz,
MaXiMuS


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben keine Handynummer von euch. Das sind sogenannte "Wild-Calls". Ein Rechenzentrum mit 40-50 ISDN Modems klingelt einfach nach und nach irgendwelche Rufnummern bereich willkürlich ab. Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass zwischen 01:00 und 05:00 Uhr jemand beim ersten klingeln dran geht nur knapp über 0 sind, ist das ganze für den Betreiber des Rechenzentrums auch noch kostenlos (sieht man vom Strom, etc. ab)



kann sein. kenn mich da nicht so aus. aber wen man die einträge bis jetzt so anschaut... 02 und so  :-? 

naja... vielleicht ist es ja wirklich so wie du es sagst  8) 

schönen abend noch!
MfG
flip


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

Naja, ich weiß ja nicht. Ich denk mal O2 hat da was weitergegeben, wäre sicher nicht das erste mal!
Bei meinen Eltern war auch schon mal so was. Die haben nen neuen o2Genion-duo vertrag gemacht, und 2 Wochen nach Vertragsabschluss riefen schon die ersten Leute von irgendeinem Steuerbüro an und wollten irgendwas. Da frag ich mich doch: Wo haben die die Nummer her? Das war nicht nur einmal, ist schon mehrmals vorgekommen! Naja... :-?


----------



## disciple (13 Juli 2004)

O2 gibt keine Nummern weiter. Das kann sich kein deutscher Netzbetreiber leisten (wobei man sicherlich nicht für alle Mitarbeiter die Hand ins Feuer legen kann, siehe AOL-eMail-Affäre), allerdings würde ich jetzt trotzdem jetzt davon ausgehen, dass es sich um Wildcalls handelt. wahrscheinlich liegen alle eure Nummern sogar innerhalb eines, sagen wir, 50 000 Ranges. Wenn einer von euch ein MNP Kunde ist (Mobile Number Portability, also z.B. mit 0173 bei O2) lass ich mich da gerne eines besseren belehren. Dann hätten wir hier wahrscheinlich AOL-Affäre Teil 2.


----------



## Gluko (14 Juli 2004)

Maximus schrieb:
			
		

> .... Da frag ich mich doch: Wo haben die die Nummer her? ...



Wenn Deine Eltern den Telefonbucheintrag nicht explizit abbestellt haben ...

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Telefonbuch? Seit wann stehen Handynummern im Telefonbuch? Hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## technofreak (14 Juli 2004)

Maximus schrieb:
			
		

> Telefonbuch? Seit wann stehen Handynummern im Telefonbuch? Hab ich da was verpasst?



Es gibt Teilnehmer , die ihre Handynummern eintragen lassen (relativ selten) 

tf


----------



## disciple (14 Juli 2004)

Ganz im Gegenteil, sogar sehr häufig.
Wenn ihr euren Handyvertrag raussucht steht da ein Feld 
"Hiermit widerspreche ich der Eintragung in digitale Fernmelderegister"
Das Feld ist nur selten angekreuzt.

Zu deutsch: Telefon-"buch". Gemeint ist nicht das Örtliche oder die weißen Seiten, sondern Telefonbuch-CDs oder Auskunftdienste.


----------



## technofreak (14 Juli 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Das Feld ist nur selten angekreuzt



ich hab nix angekreuzt und steh auch nicht im Verzeichnis , weder ich selber noch
 irgendeiner  meiner Bekannten 
Schau mal ins Telefonbuch , da stehen höchst selten Handynummern drin, das müßte nach
 deiner Aussage  ja nur so wimmeln davon...
tf


----------



## disciple (15 Juli 2004)

Bitte lies meinen Eintrag nochmal komplett und nicht nur den ersten Satz

Beachte die Worte "digital" "nicht gemeint" und "Telefonbuch-CDs"


----------



## technofreak (15 Juli 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Beachte die Worte "digital" "nicht gemeint" und "Telefonbuch-CDs"



Da nicht alle User hier Telekommunikations-Experten sind (inclusive mir selber ) dann erläuter doch mal bitte 
1. Wer führt diese digitalen Telefonbücher (T-Com und ???) 
2. Wer hat Zugang dazu mit welcher Berechtigung......


----------



## disciple (15 Juli 2004)

Grundsätzlich gilt, dass alle Nummern, sowohl MSN (Festnetz) als auch MSISDN (Handy) vom jeweiligen Netzbetreiber (T-Com, Arcor, Vodafone) katalogisiert werden. Dann werden alle Rufnummern, die nicht der Weitergabe und Veröffentlichung widersprochen haben, an die jeweilige Gesellschaft weitergegeben, die unter Kontrolle des Datenschutzes und mit Bundesgenehmigung dann solche Zusammenstellungen erstellen dürfen. Dabei wird noch zwischen Gesellschaften unterschieden, die Druckmedien (Das Örtliche, Gelbe Seiten) und digitale Medien (CDs, Datenbanken für Hotlines) erstellen dürfen.
Soweit ich informiert bin, darf in Deutschland nur eine Gesellschaft Druckmedien erstellen, das ist die DeTeMedien GmbH, ihrerseits Tochter der DTAG, während es digitale Medien haufenweise gibt (KlickTel, Telegate...)

Der Clou:
In Medien 2. Form sind rund 70% aller Handynummern erfasst, wenn die zusammenstellende Gesellschaft, die entsprechenden Daten erworben hat (dies ist wiederum kostenpflichtig, weshalb viele die Handynummern nicht mitkaufen)


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2004)

*gluko vom 09.07.04  -  0180-5558338  ??Abzocke??*

auch ich wurde am 09.07.04 um  02,46 von der  0180-5558338 angerufen - auch ich bin wie einige von euch bei   02.

Erst Tage später habe ich folgendes festgestellt: per Zufall stellte ich fest, dass ein entgangener Anruf, der eigentlich ein Anruf eines Familienangehörigen vom Festnetz war, bei meinem Händy unter entgangene Anrufe zwar notiert war, aber nicht mit der netsprechenden Festnetznummer, sondern mit der o.g. 0180 Nummer. Das wollte ich überprüfen.
Ich habe gestern und heute mich selbst von zwei verschiedenen EIGENEN Festnetzanschlüssen - auf meinem Mobil angerufen + diese Anrufe nicht entgegengenommen. Während das Telefon läutete, wurde im Display angezeigt 'Nummer wird unterdrückt'  unter "entgangenen Anrufen" im Menü wurde allerdings für diese meinen Anrufe die obige 0180 5558338 registriert !!! 
Wie gibt es  denn so was???

Daraufhin habe ich heute 02 angerufen, und obiges geschildert. Die Mitarbeiterin von 02 hat es auch sehr merkwürdig empfunden, hat sich meine beiden Festnetzanschlüsse notiert, von denen ich mich selbst auf dem Mobil und zu welchem Zeitpunkt angerufen habe. Sie wollte eine Aufklärung veranlassen. Das Ergebniss wird mir dann  02 mitteilen.

Wollt ihr euren Anschluß auch testen per einen Selbst-Anruf wie ich? Ergeht es jemandem auch so wie mir?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2004)

*0180 555 83 38  "Abzocke"?*

sorry meine Meldung von vorhin stimmt doch nicht, da hat sich "ein Wurm" eingeschlichen. Sie stimmt lediglich in dem Punkt, dass ich am 09.07. in der Nacht von der o.g. 0180 Nummer angerufen wurde.

Das mit der Registrierung von Anrufen vom Festnetz unter der gleichen 0180 Nr. war mein eigener Fehler. sorry again


----------

